# درجات السيطرة على المخاطر المهنية Hierarchy of hazard control



## يا الغالي (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يعتبر نموذج هرم درجات السيطرة على المخاطر من أساسيات المهمة التي يجب على كل مهتم بالسلامة المهنية بمعرفتها. يساعد هرم السيطرة على تحديد وسيلة الوقاية الفعالة والمتاحة. 

مثال توضيحي: 
*النشاط: *تصبغ جدار الغرفة النوم.
*خطر: * استنشاق لرائحة الصبغ (ضار صحي). 
يمكن تجنب الخطر عبر درجات السيطرة:
1- درجة الإزالة: استغناء عن الإصباغ الكيميائية وذلك بتركيب ورق الجداران الملون او تركيب الحجر او البلاط على الجدار.
2- درجة الاستبدال: استخدام أصباغ طبيعية مثلا. 
3-درجة التحكم الهندسي: تصبغ بوجود مراوح للشفط وللتهوية. 
4- درجة التحكم بطريقة العمل: أتباع التعليمات المكتوبة في وعاء الصبغ. 
5-درجة التحكم الإداري: الصبغ على فترات متقطعة. 
6- درجة معدات الوقاية الشخصية: استخدام الكمامات. 









رابط تحميل ملف بوربوينت حول درجات السيطرة على المخاطر




للتوسع بالموضوع: 
 رابط 1 
رابط 2 



--- منقول ---


----------



## wael-elimam (25 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكـ الله خيرا" لقد استفدت كثيرا" من الدوره


----------



## مهند الجباري (10 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك وبجهودك الطيبة.....تحياتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يناير 2014)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز


----------



## يا الغالي (9 فبراير 2014)

موضوع مهم في فهم _Risk assessment_ الذي يتم تناوله في دورة iosh managing safely و اختبار 
_NEBOSH_


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (18 مارس 2014)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## يا الغالي (17 مايو 2015)

افحص مرفق تعقيب الموضوع ---


----------

